# All you ever wanted to know about training a tracking dog and then some.



## wildlands (Nov 3, 2008)

Each year at this time there is a great intrest in tracking dogs. There has been a lot of good information posted on this forum over the years about them all you need to do is a search for blood tracking dogs. If that is not enough info then here are a bunch of links to more information on tracking dogs and information for training a dog to track than most people would ever care to read. ( I have more if this is not enough for you.) If the information in these links do not answer your questions let me know and I will put my spin on it.

Ken

www.unitedbloodtrackers.org 
http://www.unitedbloodtrackers.org/Acquiring a Tracking Dog.pdf 
http://www.unitedbloodtrackers.org/Early Training.pdf
http://www.unitedbloodtrackers.org/train-books.php

www.hillockkennels.com  My site
www.deersearch.org
www.born-to-track.com a great book on tracking dogs can be bought from here.
http://www.drahthaar.com/articles/btrack.html
http://www.dogstuff.info/right_track_kohlmann.html
http://www.angelfire.com/nc/meisenhaus/totbel.html
http://www.thetroutbum.com/messageboardfr.htm
http://www.thetroutbum.com/hundeside3spor.htm
http://www.vomsturmland.com/blood_tracking.php
http://leerburg.com/bloodtracking.htm
http://www.haugaard.org/


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Wildlands 

That test without a judge is kind of what I was inquiring about.
It would be nice to have even a local club where owners could socialize and share ideas and hone abilties during the off season.
Might keep some intrest through out the year. Kind of like a coon hunting club. When I coon hunted I met a lot of good people and had a lot of fun working with dogs through the club.


----------



## LLove (Nov 5, 2008)

we're starting Roman on trailing, tomorrow actually!! lol JT brought a couple legs home this week so we're going to take him to my parents property tomorrow and see how he takes to it..


thanks for the links!! VERRRRRRRY helpful!!


----------



## bubdog (Nov 5, 2008)

will hunt 4 food said:


> It would be nice to have even a local club where owners could socialize and share ideas and hone abilties during the off season.
> Might keep some intrest through out the year. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I would be interested in something like this as well, would also like to see your Blue Lacys work.


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm ready anytime after Jan 1. Might should post and see how much interest we can generate.


----------



## wildlands (Nov 5, 2008)

Keep an eye on here and my web site. There might be something formal again this year( seminar ). I am trying to work the details out right now.

Ken


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Sep 21, 2009)

TTT since this subject comes up quite often this time of year.


----------



## yote1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey will hunt 4 food, where did you  get them purty dog's? They look almost as purty as the one's I got.


----------

